# Sentra Radio Problem



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

My 97 Sentra GXE stock radio/cassette on occasion looses trickle power when ignition is off, requiring resetting the clock and radio presets when I start up. This happens maybe once a week, does not occur while driving and radio is on. I have not reset the power harness, again only occurs randomly when off. Batt and ignition good, nothing to indicate a loose contact or harness problem. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

if wut u say is true , sounds to be internal , and would cost more to fix than its worth IF that be the case... looks like its time to upgrade


----------

